#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-01
<eduardo> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-02
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Ddiods> Buenas
<jdab> buenas
<jdab> algun script para instalar driver de tajetas de video nvidia, especificamente una gforce 7400 integrada. tengo una lapto sony vaio vgn-sz491n
<blackangel> hay alguien q me pueda ayudar a configurar mi pendrive
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-03
<afernandez> holas alguien despierto?
<mib_s6ul61> poder búsqueda ha detectan error 111 sobre la partición de inicio en el sector en el disco 1
<mib_s6ul61> hola por favcor alguien que me ayude
<mib_s6ul61> al particionar mi disco salio este error cuando activo el partition magic
<finder> hola sala
<finder> Sala alguna usuario que me pueda ayudar a instalar el openoffice 3.0 y su diccionarop
<finder> diccionario
<finder> sala
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-04
<ovnel> alo?
<ovnel> alo?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-05
<eduardo> ayudenme porfavor
<eduardo> hice apt-get update
<eduardo> y me sale
<eduardo> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13 Permiso denegado) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nxvl> sudo apt-get update
<nxvl> estas corriendolo con permisos de usuario
<nxvl> y necesitas correrlo con permisos de administrador
<nxvl> con sudo los logras
<eduardo> soy el administrador
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> en linux no existe eso
<nxvl> el unico administrador es root
<eduardo> q
<nxvl> y en ubuntu esta desactivado
<nxvl> el unico permiso que tiene el administrador es de correr sudo para tener los privilegios
<eduardo> como hago entonces
<nxvl> sudo apt-get update
<eduardo> ya hice eso me dio una lista de actualizacion
<nxvl> una lista de actualizacion?
<eduardo> eso es lo q se puede descargar creo pero aun no esta descargado como hago para descargar todo eso
<nxvl> esta actualizando la lista de paquetes
<nxvl> eso es lo que hace apt-get update
<eduardo> con eso ya esta actualizado todo mi sistema?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> solo la lista de paquetes
<nxvl> con upgrade se actualiza el sistema
<nxvl> sudo apt-get upgrade
<eduardo> es el siguiente paso
<nxvl> sep
<eduardo> me sale
<eduardo> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13 Permiso denegado) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nxvl> *sudo*
<eduardo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nxvl> yup
<eduardo> me arroja ese mesaje
<nxvl> sigue corriendo apt-get update?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no te puede salir ese mensaje
<nxvl> no has puesto sudo
<eduardo> otra vez ejecuto
<eduardo> si puse
<nxvl> no diria si eres root
<nxvl> ademas es un permiso denegado
<eduardo> ahh
<eduardo> tienes razon
<nxvl> :D
<eduardo> no lo he puesto
<eduardo> sorry
<eduardo> voy probar
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> esta descargando
<eduardo> como hago para instalar un I
<nxvl> un q?
<eduardo> IDE para programar en C/C++
<nxvl> cual quieres?
<eduardo> alguno q me recomienden
<nxvl> g++ & vim \o/
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<nxvl> yo uso un editor de texto y un compilador
<nxvl> pero hay uno q se llama anjuta creo
<eduardo> por separado
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> anjuta
<eduardo> es complicado
<nxvl> sudo apt-get install anjuta
<nxvl> nah
<nxvl> te da mas control
<eduardo> anjuta
<nxvl> los IDE's te malogran el cerebro
<eduardo> es bueno anjuta
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, MagicFab chambea en HR de canonical?
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nope
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: support
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> como acaba de hacer un post con las chambas ke canonical ofrece
<nxvl> eso esta en canonical.com/employees
<nxvl> lo q pasa es q si recomendamos a alguien y le dan la chamba nos dan 1k USD
<nxvl> asumo q por eso lo hace
<eduardo> como hago para programar como lo haces tu com el editor
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, recomiendame a mi pe, he apliucado nuevamente por Ubuntu Translator Coordinator
<eduardo> q bajo
<nxvl> eduardo: vim y g++ o gcc
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, la semana pasada he vuelto a aplicar... dos dias despues de que jono postio nuevamente en su blog esa chamba
<eduardo> sudo apt-get vim
<nxvl> eduardo: sudo apt-get install vim g++
<nxvl> eduardo: hay alguna razon en especial por la q quieras programar en c/c++?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, me recomiendas ps ah!! :P
<eduardo> me gusta he hecho mis primeros pininos con C
<eduardo> en winXp
<eduardo> que editor usas para tu código
<nxvl> vim
<nxvl> programa en python y se felix
<nxvl> feliz
<eduardo> en serio?
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> es mas facil
<nxvl> c es muy complejo para el 90% de los casos
<nxvl> si no necesitas realmente meterte con la memoria y tienes un caso de uso que requiera manejarla usa python nomas
<eduardo> voy a comprarme un libro de Phyton
<nxvl> busca el dive into python
<nxvl> es libre
<nxvl> esta en internet en algun lado
<eduardo> y el compilador para phyton
<nxvl> http://diveintopython.org/
<nxvl> python no compila
<nxvl> es interpretado
<nxvl> www.python.or
<nxvl> www.python.org
<eduardo> ah
<eduardo> un interprete
<eduardo> primero tengo q adaptarme lo suficiente a Linux
<eduardo> vengo de comer mucho
<eduardo> Win
<nxvl> heh, el largo proceso de descubrir que has vivido estafado toda tu vida
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> been there
<eduardo> espero no cambiar de idea
<eduardo> aun lo tengo en la otra partición por si el caso
<eduardo> una pregunta el reproductor no me reproduce mp3
<nxvl> tienes que bajar los drivers
<eduardo> Rhyt....
<nxvl> err
<nxvl> codecs
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tu sabes como es eso?
 * nxvl no reinstala hace anhos
<eduardo> nop
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, solo trata de ejecutar el archivo pdf en rl Rythmbox y te pedirá instalar los codecs
<RoAkSoAx> digo el archivo .mp3, .wma o etc
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> lo hago mientras la consola esta descargando, digo no hay problema
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, no instales hasta que no termine de descargar en la consola
<eduardo> ah ok
<xander21c1> Holas
<eduardo> se detuvo la descarga
<xander21c1> ??
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, ???
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, hable por aquí, y no entiendo de que me hablas xD
<eduardo> en Administracion
<eduardo> Ventana de entrada
<eduardo> Pestaña seguridad
<eduardo> Opcion Permisos
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, en la mia esta la opción del medio
<eduardo> Cual es la opcion seleccionada por defecto
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> gracias
<eduardo> ya se actualizó mi sistema
<eduardo> cual es el siguiente paso
<eduardo> que más debería descargar?
<eduardo> como instalo anjuta
<RoAkSoAx> eduardo, sudo apt-get install anjuta
<eduardo> me pide el CD
<eduardo> lo inserté y me salieron 2 msgs de error
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, ayudalo pofa, yo kito
<eduardo> help me
<xander21c1> q paso?
<xander21c1> quieres intalar algo?
<xander21c1> si te pide ve a Sistema / administración / origenes de software
<eduardo> hice sudo apt-get install anjuta
<xander21c1> y desmarca la opción de CD - ROM
<eduardo> me pidio el cD
<eduardo> lo inserte
<eduardo> y me mando 2 msgs err
<eduardo> no lo desmarque
<eduardo> no sabía
<eduardo> coloque el Cd y le di entrar
<xander21c1> un ok
<eduardo> ?
<xander21c1> ahora en q estas?
<xander21c1> q error salio?,
<eduardo> ya se instaló pero asumo q esá mal
<xander21c1> prueba
<eduardo> quiero desinstalarlo todo
<eduardo> el anjuta con sus depend
<xander21c1> sudo apt-get remove --purge anjuta
<eduardo> Operación inválida: remove-purge
<nxvl> hay un espacio entre remove y --purge
<nxvl> y son 2 -
<eduardo> ya esta, pero ha quedado su DevHelp
<nxvl> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<eduardo> muchas gracias me salvaste la vida
<eduardo> esta un poco complicado esto de los comandos
<nxvl> nah
<nxvl> se vuelve facil
<eduardo> Estaba intentando instalar anjuta para empezar con C/C++
<nxvl> python ftw!
<eduardo> ah eres tu, volviste, no me di cuenta
<eduardo> sabes este Pc por lo gemeral está sin conexión
<eduardo> pero
<eduardo> quiero ponerle su antivirus
<redrebel> usa vi
<redrebel> mejor
<eduardo> como le hago
<xander21c1> eduardo: antivirus?
<eduardo> si
<nxvl> antivirus?
<nxvl> q carajo es eso?
<eduardo> si
<eduardo> los detecta bichos
<eduardo> aca no se usa eso
<nxvl> esos se llaman beta testers
<nxvl> aveces users
<eduardo> ok y cumple la misma function q los antivirus de win
<eduardo> digamos es algo parecido
<xander21c1> sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk
<nxvl> no, los beta testers prueban las aplicaciones, les dan varias configuraciones
<nxvl> y miran que no tengan bugs
<nxvl> si tienen los reportan
<nxvl> y los usuarios usan la aplicacion y a veces algo sale mal
<nxvl> y reportan el bicho
<nxvl> y los developers lo arreglan
<nxvl> :D
<eduardo> interesante
<eduardo> me empieza a gustar Linux
<nxvl> veste
<nxvl> ugs
<nxvl> eduardo: q edad tienes?
<eduardo> 17
<nxvl> en linux no tenemos antivirus
<nxvl> el unico q hay es clamav y es para servidores de correo para limpiar los correos que van a ir a maquinas con windows
<nxvl> fuera de eso no le encuentro sentido ni caso de uso
<xander21c1> o limpiar los usbs q tenga para q no pasen virus a tu windows
<eduardo> osea me estas diciendo q linux no se infecta
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> hasta ahora han habido 5 viruses para linux
<nxvl> murieron en 3 dias
<nxvl> xander21c1: me dieron un porta fotochecks de google q no me da alergia \o/
<eduardo> y como murieron quien los exterminó
<xander21c1> :)
<xander21c1> postea fotos
<nxvl> los developers
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> xander21c1: no nos dejan tomar fotos dentro de los edificios
<nxvl> solo afuera
<xander21c1> nxvl: q monse
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> alucina q tienen patrullas de google security
<nxvl> tp me dejaron tomarle fotos
<nxvl> :(
<eduardo> el paquete clamav..
<xander21c1> google security? que usan pistolas q disparan "O"
<eduardo> o programa necesito configuarlo despues q se descargue
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> creo que no tienen pistolas
<nxvl> pero son grandes
<nxvl> y te miran feo
<nxvl> dan miedo
<redrebel> alguna ves tu antivirus en linux a detectado algo??
<nxvl> y alucina q la gente sale a pasear a sus perros
<nxvl> sale as in de sus oficinas
<eduardo> google es amigo de Ubuntu
<eduardo> o no
<nxvl> redrebel: no tengo antivirus en mi linux
<nxvl> redrebel: no tiene sentido
<nxvl> ya vi como 4 perros ahora
<nxvl> y al frente mio tengo un proyector que muestra todas las busquedas de google
<nxvl> es gracioso pararse a leerlo
<nxvl> pero yo insisto q es muy lento para poder realmente todas
<xander21c1> jaja
<nxvl> es gracioso como hay un huevo q son www.ALGO.com
<nxvl> hace un toque vi uno q busco: www.hotmail.com
<redrebel> un uso practico para tener antivirus en una caja de linux es cuando tienes un file server or email server
<redrebel> y quieres escanear el contenido
<eduardo> como hacen para indicar en el mensanje a quien lo dirigen
<nxvl> redrebel: sep
<nxvl> redrebel: y NINGUN otro uso
<eduardo> :(
<nxvl> eduardo: escribe las primeras 3 letras de su nombre y apreta tab
<nxvl> a veces 2
<nxvl> o 1
<nxvl> depende
<eduardo> nxvl: ok
<nxvl> \o/
<eduardo> ya terminó la descarga
<eduardo> Virus scanner
<nxvl> bueno gente
<nxvl> me fugo
<nxvl> me conecto de alguna session en un rato
<eduardo> habra q configurarlo
<nxvl> ahi los
<eduardo> noo
<eduardo> nooooooooo
<xander21c1> eduardo: configurar q?
<eduardo> virus scanner
<eduardo> ya se descargó
<xander21c1> eduardo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<xander21c1> alli esta todo :)
<eduardo> Algunas distribuciones no editan automáticamente freshclam.conf y clamd.conf en el directorio /etc. Por favor, edita esos archivos antes de realizar actualizaciones de firmas de virus.
<eduardo> me dice
<xander21c1> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/ClamAV
<eduardo> Bueno es hora de irme me han ayudado bastante les agradezco mucho
<eduardo> Les molestaré otro día espero no se enojen
<eduardo> hola estoy aqui molestando de nuevo
<eduardo> sólo quería preguntar
<eduardo> si no hay problema en usar la GUI agregar-quitar
<eduardo> en vez de las ordenes he encontrado aplicaciones q me parecen interesantes
<eduardo> en este listado
<nxvl> es lo mismo
<nxvl> es solo un frontend para apt
<eduardo> hasta la próxima señores, muchas gracias por su ayuda y paciencia
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-06
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: me recomendaste?
<eduardo> como hago para crear un acceso directo a equipo en el escritorio gnome
<eduardo> digo en el escritorio
<eduardo> help me
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-01
<linfo> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-03
<on3_g> \o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a quien se le tiene que mandar para lo del refund de la comida y eso?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ni idea
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: yo lo meto al systema de canonical
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: creo q a claire
<nxvl> ahi en el mail dice
<RoAkSoAx> no no dice
<RoAkSoAx> soilo dice que hay que mandar antes del 31 de diciembre
<nxvl> mandaselo a claire entonces
<nxvl> o preguntale a maria
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> maria lo sabe todo
<nxvl> si, maria dice q a clan
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, la conectato por correo o tambien webeand en irc?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: correo noma
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-04
<soulse> "no preguntes si puedes preguntar" O_O
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-06
<fernarenas> alguien conectado=
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-08
<neyder> saludos
<jemar> hola
<jemar> necesito ayuda para instalar tarjeta inalambrica
<jemar> Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-09
<TR3M0R> buenas madrugadas insomnes colegas!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-10
<renzo> holas?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-07
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-03
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como es tu email?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: joseeantonior@ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre es $lpname@ubuntu.com para ubuntu members
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero no recordaba su lpname :D
<SergioMeneses> ty
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> pregunta, se reunieron hoy ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<viperhoot> se me pasó por completo
<viperhoot> recién me acuerdo de hecho :/
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos si es que no se manda un mail 10m antes nadie viene
<JoseeAntonioR> esto lo podriamos hacer hasta por pm
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por ahí sergio avisó de un ubuntu-co que se paseaba por lima estos días.
<viperhoot> bueno eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, si lei
<viperhoot> ni enterado que eventos hay estos días
<JoseeAntonioR> menos yo
<JoseeAntonioR> 2 semanas y se acaba la tortura!
<viperhoot> jajajaj estamos en las mismas
<viperhoot> estoy recontra recontra liado con los exámenes y presentaciones finales
<JoseeAntonioR> ayer mi vuelo se retraso una hora y media y me malogro los planes
<viperhoot> a donde fuiste?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: chiclayo para ver si se hacia un deploy
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me acaban de malograr el dia, mi vps se vence el 8
<viperhoot> ouch
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-05
<SergioMeneses> JoseBot, CarlosNeyPastor roaksoax miren.. para cuando tenga un rato libre http://youtu.be/sujZg7jwKdk
<JoseBot> SergioMeneses: Error: "CarlosNeyPastor" is not a valid command.
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, la vi
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta muy buna
<CarlosNeyPastor> buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwptTf-64Uo este tambien esta muy interesante
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-06
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ++
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-08
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola !
<viperhoot> de tiempos :P
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos luego
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-02
<Ipfred> hola
<Ipfred> he configurado un server vpn con openvpn y eln la pc cliente no puedo conectarme mediante securepoint
<Ipfred> me sale TLS ERROR: see log for details
<Ipfred> a q puede deberse esto :/
<zerick> Ipfred, ell 1194 está abierto? puedes llegar con telnet ?
<zerick> * el puerto 1194
<Ipfred> si, lo abri en el router
<zerick> prueba esto
<zerick> Ipfred, http://serverfault.com/questions/262474/how-to-check-that-an-openvpn-server-is-listening-on-a-remote-port-without-using
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-03
<Ipfred> hola, consulta como puedo alojar mi server con ip 192.168.1.200 dentro de mi lan en un dominio por dyndns, deseo poder acceder desde fuera de mired a mi servidor y poder configurar
<zerick> Ipfred, utiliza ddclient
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-05
<GROCU> hola???
<jose_kalabera> hola es la primera vez que entro a esta pagina
<jose_kalabera> vi que habia un sorte sobre polo de ubuntu solo sortean o tambien  las venden
<jose_kalabera> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-06
<rodrigo_> Hola
<rodrigo_> . . .
<User_____> Hola, me podrian ayudar con un problema al instalar ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-12-01
<ddi4z> jose: hola hola
<jose> ddi4z: o/
<ddi4z> ya ando un poco más desocupado
<ddi4z> y me llegó un cupon que nos puede servir
<ddi4z> http://themeforest.net/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&term=event
<ddi4z> tengo $60 para comprar una plantilla :P
<ddi4z> si por ahi ves una que podamos usar para la ubucon me avisas ;)
